# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Cứu sống xác chế

## nguyencnc86

Có một vụ cháy lớn tại bệnh viện. 
Sau khi dập tắt đám cháy, một lính cứu hỏa báo cáo với chỉ huy:

- Lửa đã bị dập tắt hoàn toàn.
 Tại tầng hầm chúng tôi đã cứu được 9 nạn nhân, đã hô hấp nhân tạo làm hồi tỉnh được 4, còn 5 người kia rất tiếc đã chết.

Viên chỉ huy nghe xong liền ngất đi. 
Một lúc sau, tỉnh lại ông ta mới thều thào nói:

- Chúa ơi! Dưới tầng hầm là nhà xác của bệnh viện mà.

----------

vanlam1102

----------


## elenercom

Cái này chắc là thành tựu y học của Việt Nam ta

----------


## CKD

Bác nguyencnc86 hay post bài sai chổ nhỉ,. nghi là ko thọ.

----------

